

Distributed Buddhabrot Fractal in ClojureScript - sritchie
http://nakkaya.com/2011/12/15/fractals-in-clojure-distributed-buddhabrot-fractal-using-clojurescript/

======
sritchie
It'd be interesting to push a version of this up to Heroku and see what the
Hacker News community can generate.

------
hsmyers
Anyone got any pointers to 'Cloudy' versions of this or similar?

